# estimating for interior



## moonstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,
I don't do much commercial painting and I'm not really familiar with rates. Bulk of my work is residential. Any thoughts on how much on 4200 sq ft of previously painted drywall, good condition, minimal prep. About 65 man hours @ $65 per hour. Does $625 in material (Ben Moore "ben") sound decent? 
Your thoughts. Oh, I'm in the northern NJ, work is scarce and the competition mean.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Bad ? to ask for your first post. How can we answer that question?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

moonstone said:


> Hi all,
> I don't do much commercial painting and I'm not really familiar with rates. Bulk of my work is residential. Any thoughts on how much on 4200 sq ft of previously painted drywall, good condition, minimal prep. About 65 man hours @ $65 per hour. Does $625 in material (Ben Moore "ben") sound decent?
> Your thoughts. Oh, I'm in the northern NJ, work is scarce and the competition mean.


easy to find spread rates for paint. depends how you apply it too.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Moonstone, welcome to the forum. Pricing questions are very difficult to answer without more information. You are asking guys from all across the country (and more!) who all would give you different answers based on their operating numbers.
There are plenty of members here that would be happy to help determine how to figure your prices. Start by reading this thread, http://www.painttalk.com/f4/pricing-estimating-success-2779/.

Feel free to go here and post an introduction, use the search feature and read, read, read!


----------



## moonstone (Jan 18, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Bad ? to ask for your first post. How can we answer that question?



Typical response from a NJ painter. I'm simply looking for ideas, not a wiseass response.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

$4200.00


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Five dorra. :yes:




Do you not know how to measure and figure your paint needed to do the job? I refuse to tell you how to price it, but I will guide you in how to measure it up for materials.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Remember you said that competition is mean in NJ. It is impossible to give you a price for something that we can not see. Is it one giant room or ten smaller rooms? Measure all of the space and divide the sq ft into 300 that will give you a rough estimate of materials needed. I was not neon a wise ass as you thought, I was being truthful


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You have the hours, the rate, the sq/ft and the product information. What more do you want? The going rate to see if your close?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

"Typical response from a NE painter. I am simply looking for ideas, not a wiseass response"
Sorry, but I had too throw that your way too!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Get Jack and Daniel to bid it. Then split the difference.


----------

